# How to get my blood sugars down?!!



## Vickie R (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi there

This is my first time on this or any forum! 

I have been trying desperately to get my HBa1C down for 6 months now, it is currently at 52 and need to be nearer the 43 mark. Does anyone have any advice to share with me to help me please? Do any of you have the pump or have you just stayed on injections?

Vickie


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Vickie R. 

No specific ideas, other than regular testing and adjusting insulin to food intake, exercise etc. Have you been on an education course, such as DAFNE - Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating?


----------



## Vickie R (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi

Yes I have done a course thanks.

Vickie


----------



## rachelha (Aug 21, 2015)

Do you have a pre-pregnancy clinic at your hospital?  I saw the DSN every month or so to help get my levels down.  Borrowing a cgm for a couple of days may also be useful so you can see exactly what is happening to your blood sugars. 

 I found the whole getting levels down before even ttc very frustrating.   you have my sympathy


----------



## Cleo (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello and welcome 
I agree with the strategies that copepod mentioned.  Did you not find the course helpful then ? 
What kind of support are you getting at your hospital ? I went and had my hba1c checked every 2 months and had regular contact with my diabetes team (dietician and DSN) .  
X


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2015)

Good luck with efforts to sort. & Welcome


----------

